
The Information Catastrophe - bookofjoe
https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/5.0019941
======
bookofjoe
>Predicted "information catastrophe" may be caused by fifth state of matter

[https://www.inverse.com/innovation/information-could-be-a-
fi...](https://www.inverse.com/innovation/information-could-be-a-fifth-state-
of-matter)

>The mass-energy-information equivalence principle

[https://aip.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/1.5123794](https://aip.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/1.5123794)

------
fiddlerwoaroof
Isn’t it more realistic to assume a S-curve for information growth?

